# Sticky  IMPORTANT: The Legacy Blogging Category Will Be Archived



## Cricket

The current blog category (over time) will become our legacy (archive) section. They will, of course, remain open to any new comments or questions.

New Blogs (Journals) should *NOT* be started in this section. Please use our Journals feature.









How to Create A Journal


From the Navigation Bar at the top of the community, click on Journals. From the Journals page, click on Add item in the right-hand corner. A popup will appear at the top. Click on Journals. A form will open for you to fill in the blanks, such as title, tags, and Journal Content. Add content...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## Cricket

Folks this is an announcement, not a debate. 

Unfortunately, the old forum software for blogs could not be migrated well. It is why I created the new Journal section.

I will be moving comments to our feedback thread shortly, and closing this sticky thread.


----------

